# Hunter MP Rotators



## Jespinoza (Aug 11, 2021)

Thinking about replacing my sprinkler system nozzles to the Hunter MP Rotators. Thoughts?


----------



## jduncan (Jul 22, 2017)

I switched to the MP's about 5 years ago. They do need longer run times then most heads,,, but that's a good thing in my mind. I'm glad I made the switch.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

I just installed a couple zones with the rotator's the (2000) 
Loving them so far. I know most people need to run them longer then traditional sprays but definitely do an audit if you switch.
I'm getting 1" in little over an hour.

My favorite thing about them is they do well in wind. My area can be fairly windy and the hunter rotors I'm also running are horrible in any kind of wind.

I highly recommend!


----------



## Jespinoza (Aug 11, 2021)

@Justmatson here in the DFW area it is very windy and the ones the builder put in I am wasting water. I'm thinking of getting the 1000s and the PGJ rotors for the backyard.


----------



## Jespinoza (Aug 11, 2021)

@jduncan i saw on YouTube you have to run them for about an hour to get that 1 inch of water. But I'm ok with it since I won't be wasting water on the sidewalk or runoffs


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

Yeah, slow but very efficient. I have a mix of MP Rotators in some zones and Rain Bird R-VAN nozzles in other zones. Both are pretty similar, although I do like the tool-less adjustment with the Rain Birds.


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm in DFW. Bought a bunch of them as well as the rain birds and didn't like them at all. I wound up yanking then all out and going back to the fixed head popups. Way too many instances of the heads coming up but not rotating unless you go tap the nozzle. I didn't need to worry about this every time I want to water seeing as how I start my irrigation around 5am


----------

